# Heat @ Sixers



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Go Heat!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Game 29: Heat @ Sixers*

Soon were going to start saying GO "Opponent" to help our lottery draft choices


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Game 29: Heat @ Sixers*



Dwyane Wade said:


> Soon were going to start saying GO "Opponent" to help our lottery draft choices


Im already on that bandwagon.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Game 29: Heat @ Sixers*

Apparently it's a 6:00 tip so that Riley can get out early and drink his pain away....

here's to getting drunk after the game Riles!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Game 29: Heat @ Sixers*

no JWill in the starting lineup...

Shaq
UD
Dorell
Ricky
Wade


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Game 29: Heat @ Sixers*

I like that lineup. Dorell's bringing A LOT of energy.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Game 29: Heat @ Sixers*

With Dalembert in early foul trouble, it's time to unleash the Barron on Philly


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Game 29: Heat @ Sixers*

That'll at least make them call a timeout to rework their defense...if they're smart.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Game 29: Heat @ Sixers*

We can't hit anything. Dorell's the only one that's even close. I wonder who plays PG when Wade sits.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Game 29: Heat @ Sixers*

JWill is actually active today, just because Zo, Smush, and Quinn are all inactive. :none:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Game 29: Heat @ Sixers*

This whole, no starting PG thing isn't working out so well.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Game 29: Heat @ Sixers*

what's wrong with Smush?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Game 29: Heat @ Sixers*

I have seen Miami six or seven times this year now and it is always the same story, nobody can make a shot.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Game 29: Heat @ Sixers*



seifer0406 said:


> what's wrong with Smush?


Is that a rhetorical question?


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Game 29: Heat @ Sixers*

We're not good at basketball.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Game 29: Heat @ Sixers*

Hate to crash here like this, but I need to know something. I've got Dalambert on my Fantasy this week and he's only played 1 minute.. I know it's the 2 early fouls, but why the hell is he still out? I hope it's not an injury or something.

Anyway, good luck to you guys; I hate seeing the Heat in such a bad shape...

cheers


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Game 29: Heat @ Sixers*



seifer0406 said:


> what's wrong with Smush?


He was banished from the team for assaulting a valet parking attendant because she wouldn't give him his keys since he wouldn't pay the $20.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Game 29: Heat @ Sixers*



Plastic Man said:


> Hate to crash here like this, but I need to know something. I've got Dalambert on my Fantasy this week and he's only played 1 minute.. I know it's the 2 early fouls, but why the hell is he still out? I hope it's not an injury or something.
> 
> Anyway, good luck to you guys; I hate seeing the Heat in such a bad shape...
> 
> cheers


Booth was playing really well. He's not injured, don't worry!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Game 29: Heat @ Sixers*

This is pathetic


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 29: Heat @ Sixers*

This must be a terrible time to be a Heat fan


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Game 29: Heat @ Sixers*



HB said:


> This must be a terrible time to be a Heat fan


a terrible time to be a Miami _____________ fan


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Game 29: Heat @ Sixers*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> a terrible time to be a Miami _____________ fan


Its sad to know that the Phins and the Heat could both land the #1 overall pick in the same year.

We're the worst team in the league and Shaq hasnt even missed his mandatory 20 games yet!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Game 29: Heat @ Sixers*

There's no way you can spin this effort into a positive light...we're just plain and simple, getting our asses handed to us by an 11 win team.

We're getting outscored at half by 18, they're shootig 50% from the field, we're getting outrebounded, we've got more fouls, we've got more turnovers...their stars have 28 combined points, ours have 12.

It's embarassing, and it has been embarassing for awhile now, but apparently none of our veterans want to step up and change the way things are going now...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 29: Heat @ Sixers*

Trade the pick


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Game 29: Heat @ Sixers*

The players look so disinterested, how long is Riley going to endure that before he goes ?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Game 29: Heat @ Sixers*



Dwyane Wade said:


> Soon were going to start saying GO "Opponent" to help our lottery draft choices


I did when we barely beat the Timberwolves.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Game 29: Heat @ Sixers*



croco said:


> The players look so disinterested, how long is Riley going to endure that before he goes ?


I wonder what Riley is like in practice now...

Is he back to beating their *** everyday to the point that games are like vacation? Or is he still staying soft and letting them cruise through the season?

I'd personally like the old-Pat back for this group of failures


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Game 29: Heat @ Sixers*



Dwyane Wade said:


> Soon were going to start saying GO "Opponent" to help our lottery draft choices


I started doing that when we lost to the Wizzards


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Game 29: Heat @ Sixers*

And we have an Alexander Johnson sighting. Things must be looking up.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Game 29: Heat @ Sixers*

down 13 to the sixers.. nice.

and why do we insist on playing luke jackson every game?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Game 29: Heat @ Sixers*



NewAgeBaller said:


> down 13 to the sixers.. nice.
> 
> and why do we insist on playing luke jackson every game?


Because he can shoot the 3 and he resembles Kapono...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Game 29: Heat @ Sixers*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> Because he can shoot the 3 and he resembles Kapono...


i dont think he CAN shoot the 3 

riley just wants a kapono on the team but hes ignoring the fact that luke jackson sucks at everything else (even shooting..).


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Game 29: Heat @ Sixers*

I don't think he has made a 3 since putting on a Heat uniform.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Game 29: Heat @ Sixers*

look at the Heat storming back! this could be the turning point of our season!!!!!!!! wooooooooooooooooooooooooooo-hoooooooooooo


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Game 29: Heat @ Sixers*

Wade with the 22 ft jumper, Heat down 3, Timeout Sixers!

Caaaaaaaaaaan Youuuuuuuuuuuuuu Diggggggggggg Ittttttt?


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Game 29: Heat @ Sixers*

I refuse to get my hopes up.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Game 29: Heat @ Sixers*

Dalembert dunks it home...Heat suck again


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Game 29: Heat @ Sixers*

Dalembert again...the Heat are lotto locks!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Game 29: Heat @ Sixers*

Iggy with the slam...Heat are finished!

Riley calls timeout to stop the bleeding, but we're already out of blood


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Game 29: Heat @ Sixers*

is it 90-81 sixers? :lol:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Game 29: Heat @ Sixers*

riley expects us to make a comeback without barron..?


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Game 29: Heat @ Sixers*



KingOfTheHeatians said:


> I refuse to get my hopes up.


Good call.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Game 29: Heat @ Sixers*

Game. 96-85 loss to the 76'ers..

id just like to thank shaq tho for his contribution of 5 points. can you dig it?


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Game 29: Heat @ Sixers*

Jenna Jameson sucks less than we do.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: Game 29: Heat @ Sixers*

lets trade Shaq and get Caron Butler back. hmm, i dont think Shaq is worth that much....oh what the hell, lets trade him for anything we can get! its obvious he doesnt want to play.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Game 29: Heat @ Sixers*



Gio305 said:


> lets trade Shaq and get Caron Butler back. hmm, i dont think Shaq is worth that much....oh what the hell, lets trade him for anything we can get! its obvious he doesnt want to play.


I'd love that. Anyone have any revealing photos of the Wizards owner doing inappropriate things to llamas?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Game 29: Heat @ Sixers*



HB said:


> Trade the pick


No! Don't trade the pick. Why would we trade the pick?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Game 29: Heat @ Sixers*

Atleast our dance team is still the best...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Game 29: Heat @ Sixers*

i'd trade shaq for ben wallace at this point.. least we KNOW ben's only gona give us 5 points a nite.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Game 29: Heat @ Sixers*



NewAgeBaller said:


> i'd trade shaq for ben wallace at this point.. least we KNOW ben's only gona give us 5 points a nite.


and play with some effort...


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Game 29: Heat @ Sixers*

Ben would help with the matador defense the Heat have been playing since Alonzo went out.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Game 29: Heat @ Sixers*



sknydave said:


> Ben would help with the matador defense the Heat have been playing since Alonzo went out.


tru.. wow i really mite do that trade, how sad is that


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

*Re: Game 29: Heat @ Sixers*

I cought a few minutes of this, but here's a question for you guys:

Does JWill being inactive tonigh mean:

A) Riles is sending him a message after his "high paid prostitues" comment?
B) Sign of things to come? (aka, traded)
C) Bad Knees
D) All Of The Above
E) For ****s and giggles?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Game 29: Heat @ Sixers*

C, which is probably the worst of them all.



> Jason Williams is going in Thursday to have his knee checked; Shaquille O'Neal also has an appointment, due to a balky hip.


http://blogs.sun-sentinel.com/sports_basketball_heat/2007/12/76ers-96-heat-8.html


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

*Re: Game 29: Heat @ Sixers*

**** this, dude! What if Shaq and JWill are out?

Chris Quinn (but he's inactive too...)/Wade/?
Wade/DQ/Ricky
Dorell/Ricky/Luke Skywalker
UD/Johnson/Blount
Barron/Johnson/Blount


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Game 29: Heat @ Sixers*



UD40 said:


> **** this, dude! What if Shaq and JWill are out?
> 
> Chris Quinn (but he's inactive too...)/Wade/?
> Wade/DQ/Ricky
> ...


Barron starting? We'll win out! PLAYOFFS HERE WE COME!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Game 29: Heat @ Sixers*

has barron ever started for our team before?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Game 29: Heat @ Sixers*



Flash is the Future said:


> No! Don't trade the pick. Why would we trade the pick?


Its not going to pan out immediately. And I figure with Wade on the team, you are in win now mode. Best to get some vets on the team.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: Game 29: Heat @ Sixers*



HB said:


> Its not going to pan out immediately. And I figure with Wade on the team, you are in win now mode. Best to get some vets on the team.


Rileys idea of "vet" is in the 33-35 year old zone


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

*Re: Game 29: Heat @ Sixers*

Magic Johnson is available.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

That dunk by Louis was sick.


----------

